# Original Klingon Battle Cruiser to be arriving soon



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I just found out Next Generation Hobbies is expecting the Original Klingon Ship in the collectors tin this week. I want it and Star Trek is number one with me. I checked on ebay and it is selling at one place for $48.00 no shipping charge. I also have an interest in the New Moebius Viper VII kit and I want that. Its less than $30.00 so I may go with that one first. I also like the Viper VII itself. That New Viper model is cool and I like it. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

The collector tin edition of the Klingon Cruiser showed up at my LHS a couple days ago. I recently built the Polar Lights version using the original purple-green ish tones. I rather liked how that turned out, and might consider building the larger AMT version.... but I'll wait for the standard boxed kit. I really don't want to spend an extra 20 bucks just to get the metal box.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I saw it today at my LHS in the tin box for 45 bucks. I'll pass until I can get one in cardboard packaging for less $$$.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> I saw it today at my LHS in the tin box for 45 bucks. I'll pass until I can get one in cardboard packaging for less $$$.


I too want the kit. I too prefer the cheaper card board box like the good old days. The tin is nice but not at $20.00 more.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Got four originals in my stash, 2 movie versions, don't need any more.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am interested is a review of what changes were being made to the original kit. IIRC the intake grills on the engineering hull leading edge were to become blank and possibly the smaller grills on the top where the hull crease is were to be removed. This was to conform it to the original filming model. Unfortunately I like those features- they give the ship some character and imply internal machinery. I am hoping some details might be optional inserts like how PL did the 1/1000 kit.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I need to get to my LHS...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I just found out Next Generation Hobbies is expecting the Original Klingon Ship in the collectors tin this week. I want it and Star Trek is number one with me. I checked on ebay and it is selling at one place for $48.00 no shipping charge. I also have an interest in the New Moebius Viper VII kit and I want that. Its less than $30.00 so I may go with that one first. I also like the Viper VII itself. That New Viper model is cool and I like it. Guy Schlicter.


Check culttvman's website, he had some of the Mark VII kits in a "scratch and dent" sale along with Elvira at good prices. I got my Viper from there and even though there was some minor box damage, the kit is perfect. I have bought several kits like this, including a Jupiter 2 and have had no complaints.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> I am interested is a review of what changes were being made to the original kit...


Just rec'd one from R2 this afternoon, will have the review ASAP, plus a side-by-side with a 1969 edition (which I'll be breaking the seals on especially for this) and a built 1974 edition. (Wish I still had my Captain Cardboard D-7.  )


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I would really love to build this kit again but with my current financial situation I cannot justify the collector's tin version of the kit, especially since I am buying it to build, not sit in the box on a shelf. Hopefully it will be released in a standard version.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Model Man said:


> Just rec'd one from R2 this afternoon, will have the review ASAP, plus a side-by-side with a 1969 edition (which I'll be breaking the seals on especially for this) and a built 1974 edition.


And what will be REALLY interesting is to compare all those to the upcoming REVELL Germany 1:600 D-7, too, which will be released this fall also, just as the 1:600 TOS-Enterprise.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Marco Scheloske said:


> And what will be REALLY interesting is to compare all those to the upcoming REVELL Germany 1:600 D-7, too, which will be released this fall also, just as the 1:600 TOS-Enterprise.


Yes. That will be intersting indeed!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

more interesting if we can buy them here in the States.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, if you've got a really good hobby shop that gets the occasional import...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Or a good online shop ...


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

starmanmm said:


> more interesting if we can buy them here in the States.


You suffer from the same problem regarding RoG as we over here do regarding R2, Moebius, Pegasus & Co.

The simple solution are good online stores. Yes, you'll have to pay shipping and customs, but we have to do that too for muuuuuuuuch more items which are not available here in the stores.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just picked up the Klingon cruiser tin today. Basically its the same kit with some improvements, particularly the nacelle end caps and decals. One note, my lhs stated that the boxed version won't be out untill December.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Just picked up the Klingon cruiser tin today. Basically its the same kit with some improvements, particularly the nacelle end caps and decals. One note, my lhs stated that the boxed version won't be out untill December.


where are you from. Im in south jersey. how much did you pay and is it worth it?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am in north Jersey. I got it from Next Generation Hobbies in Sugar Loaf (Chester) New York. It's about 40 minutes north of me. It's a great little hobby shop owned by the former owner of HiWay Hobbie House. I paid $41.26 for it. Anothony carries all Polar Lights, Mobieus, Pegasus and other brands. He also discounts. It's a great liitle shop. If you are ever up in that area it is definately worth stopping in.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I am in north Jersey. I got it from Next Generation Hobbies in Sugar Loaf (Chester) New York. It's about 40 minutes north of me. It's a great little hobby shop owned by the former owner of HiWay Hobbie House. I paid $41.26 for it. Anothony carries all Polar Lights, Mobieus, Pegasus and other brands. He also discounts. It's a great liitle shop. If you are ever up in that area it is definately worth stopping in.


I am in south jersey. i have AAA hobbies as my supplier, they get all the kits first, but they always sell for suggested retail because they supply the east coast. they want 49.99. Is it worth that


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well if you are eager to get the kit and don't want to wait for December, yes it is worth it. Me, I'm the impatient type and prone to impulsive buying. The kit itself is nicely molded and the subtle changes are nice. I can't attest to fit since it has been a long long while since I first built it and my memory is shot. I guess it is worh the price. The tin is nice. I think Megahobby has it for $41 and change but then you have to deal with shipping which would probably make it moe expensive than AAA.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I be waiting till December, then.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Marco Scheloske wrote:


> The simple solution are good online stores.


True... just hopiing the word gets out of which online stores carry them.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Megahobby has them.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeez, $50 is steeeep. As the tins were going for $35 just a year ago, how much price gouging must be going on? I'm gonna pop the box open tonight and see.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished shooting my review against the 1969 version... The short of it: If you want a kit accurate to the filming model, Round 2 brings it with subtle and significant changes to many, many pieces. If you want a kit accurate to Jeffries design, head over to ebay.

The review *should* be posted this weekend.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Model Man said:


> Just finished shooting my review against the 1969 version... The short of it: If you want a kit accurate to the filming model, Round 2 brings it with subtle and significant changes to many, many pieces. If you want a kit accurate to Jeffries design, head over to ebay.
> 
> The review *should* be posted this weekend.


Another thing that matters in the case with this kit is the cost. Many of us are feeling the pinch in this economy including me. I wish Round 2 from the get go reissued the Klingon Ship in the Standard Carboard Box. The Tin Box is Pretty but its not worth raising the price of the kit like it does. Money Matters and for the price of this tin box Klingon Ship for a few bucks more I can buy the Mark VII Colonial Viper kit from Moebius. Actually I can buy 2 which I believe I will do.Star Trek is number 1 to me but I have several Original Klingon Battle Cruisers in my stash and it will probably have some nice touches done to the reissue but it is a reissue. I really like that new Viper and I will go with that. And I will buy 2 of them. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking forward to your review Model Man


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I bought this with the metal box as I needed another to keep my paint bottles in. So that makes it the 2nd and last metal box I'll buy. Beyond that, I couldn't justify the extra expense and hope this will put an end to them.

I'm looking forward to doing the kit though as well as your review Model Man!

Tib


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'll probably get one tin version, just to see the changes, then buy several of the standard box edition at the end of the year. I have a casting of the studio model that I am interested in comparing it to.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Next Gen Hobbies facebook post: "Klingons in the tin box are in."
Me: "I'll wait for the cardboard box."
Next Gen: "Do you want the model too?"

:freak: :lol:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Model Man said:


> Just finished shooting my review against the 1969 version... The short of it: If you want a kit accurate to the filming model, Round 2 brings it with subtle and significant changes to many, many pieces. If you want a kit accurate to Jeffries design, head over to ebay.
> 
> The review *should* be posted this weekend.


 Ok, you lost me... what do you mean "If you want a kit accurate to Jeffries design, head over to ebay." What am I looking for there?


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I'm not at all a fan of the tin boxes and I wish they would focus on putting out kits instead of putting out kits in fancy packaging. I don't like a lot of clutter in my house, or my workspace, so when I'm finished with a kit, the box is the first thing to go. Give me cardboard any day!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I tend to agree. I bought the tin box version basically because I the impatient type and did not want to wait for December (which probably translates to January or Ferbruary). I have only bought one other tin and that was the Munster Coach and Dragula. It is probably cheaper to buy the tin than to purchase them seperately when they are eventually released as seperate kits.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Not a big tin box fan, either. 


I actually enjoy tearing up the model kit box when I'm done building a kit. It's a welcome ritual that signifies the end of a project and moving on to the next one. So I'm also going to wait until December for the regular kit. 

Sean


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Tin boxes being released before the tradtional ones insures R2 additional profit since a lot of modelers will buy it as soon as it is available.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Just an update I bought the new Moebius Viper Mark VII kit and I love it! another great kit from Moebius. This has been a year of successes for some of you guys. With the announcement of the 1/350 Original Enterprise from Round 2 and for me its been a bit of a dissapointment. I did want the J.J. Abrams Enterprise but this new Viper kit has taken away some of the dissapointment I had with that model being cancelled. Moebius is really becoming a great model company. And they make kits we want and like, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> Ok, you lost me... what do you mean "If you want a kit accurate to Jeffries design, head over to ebay." What am I looking for there?


I believe what he meant was that the original AMT release of this kit was accurate to the Matt Jeffries drawings and that R2's current release makes changes to that original kit to make it more closely match what was shown onscreen. So you'd be looking for the older, original kit on eBay.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Tin boxes being released before the tradtional ones insures R2 additional profit since a lot of modelers will buy it as soon as it is available.


Of course, they have to sell in order to return investment. Sounds like a lot of holds for the cardboard here.




Fozzie said:


> I believe what he meant was that the original AMT release of this kit was accurate to the Matt Jeffries drawings and that R2's current release makes changes to that original kit to make it more closely match what was shown onscreen. So you'd be looking for the older, original kit on eBay.


Thanks, yes. I apologize for my shorthand. Any release of the D-7 prior to this one is dead-on accurate to exactly the way Jeffries designed it. The changes made by R2 are dead-on accurate to what you saw on-screen. The two ships are different enough.

AMT was rushed to get the studio model to Paramount in time for shooting. They got the basic shape built, painted it gray and shipped it off. Jeffries painted it green and a different gray with some other minor, minor paint touches as refllected in the decal sheet (suchs as the PL 1/1000 version). 

Meanwhile, AMT continued work on the kit, embellishing it to Jeffries original design, as they had time to do that. So, what you see on screen is not the kit we've known for 40yrs.

Dig around this board and you'll find many details as to the history of the ship.
http://atomiccity.yuku.com/forums/12/TOS-KLINGON-D-7-BATTLECRUISER


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

By the by, the factory FORGOT to include the poster cover art. Jamie informs me they will ship it to anyone who sends them a proof of purchase.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

^^ Had I known that little tidbit of information from Round 2 just a few scant hours ago, I would've bought just one of the tins instead of two. Oh, well...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> ^^ Had I known that little tidbit of information from Round 2 just a few scant hours ago, I would've bought just one of the tins instead of two. Oh, well...


Well, consider that sealed, you have a 'misprint' to borrow a comic book or baseball card analogy. It would be nicer to have the poster inside the sealed box, that is for sure. 

I didn't get a number from Jamie of how many made it before the error was caught and they start including the posters.

I do wish that these additional tins were all limited edition to 1701. In making them special by tin boxing them, they make them less unique/special/valuable with an unlimited run. Modelers want the cardboard, collectors want the tin. Simple enough. 

Seeing a Tholian Tin Box would be a buy for me. Round 2 should consider Tholian Kit as their contribution to the enduring legacy of the original Trek model line. Imagine if they did a Botany Bay Tin Box Enterprise! 

As long as they come up with an addition to the basic 1701 kit, I think it will always have a market, whatever the competition brings. For one, it will always be cheaper here in the States than an import. It also has 40+ yrs of nostalgia.

Rambling at this point.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got the Enterprise tin box, and the box is perfect for storing aftermarket 8.5x11 decals sheets. But I don't need _more _tin boxes, so I'll wait.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

John P said:


> I got the Enterprise tin box, and the box is perfect for storing aftermarket 8.5x11 decals sheets. But I don't need _more _tin boxes, so I'll wait.


I hadn't thought of them for decals, that's great! I've been using one to store my dust masks and rubber gloves. But considering how stackable they are, I should consider more. The price is awful high though, but maybe comparable to other storage options.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, considering you get a model out of it...


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey ModelMan, where's the beef! Looking forward to your box review.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Went to start my Klingon battlecruiser when I noticed there was a part missing. I E-mailed Round 2 and they were extremely helpful and stated that they would get the part out to me immediately. This is truely a class act company who really cares about their customer base. We should all be thankful for such attention and continue to support them whenever possible.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, that's a welcome change from the old PL, when I was advised to get another model kit when I had a problem with a missing piece.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, Just an update I bought the new Moebius Viper Mark VII kit and I love it! another great kit from Moebius. This has been a year of successes for some of you guys. With the announcement of the 1/350 Original Enterprise from Round 2 and for me its been a bit of a dissapointment. I did want the J.J. Abrams Enterprise but this new Viper kit has taken away some of the dissapointment I had with that model being cancelled. Moebius is really becoming a great model company. And they make kits we want and like, Guy Schlicter.


All votes are with Guy on his remarks, Moebius has indeed been a
breath of fresh air for the model industry, I would have to say
with their great subject offerings and Round 2 Re-releasing of rare
out of production kits, this has been quite a year. Feels a little
like the 60's and 70's again.......Just a little.

Now if Moebius would just break down and produce a larger version
of the #[email protected]!+%[email protected]# all would be well in the plastic universe.

.....and no I did not say the word Spindrift! :drunk:

Wow I just said it! Frack me!

fortress


----------

